# Kicad - Impresión de circuitos



## leguis (Mar 29, 2010)

Hola, estoy comenzando a usar el programa Kicad para hacer circuitos impresos.

Pero a la hora de imprimir el circuito para pasarlo a la plaqueta cobreada, me quedan desfasados los orificios de los circuitos impresos, tiras de pines, etc.

Ya probé hacerlo en pulgadas, modificar la grilla, los pads, etc. pero no he logrado que se impriman con la correcta distancia entre pines.

¿Alguien me puede guiar?

Otra cosa: veo que están usando un programa que creo que se llama PCB Wizard, ¿este programa es totalmente gratis? Me interesa usar un programa fácil y gratis, ya que soy aficionado y no voy a hacer cosas grandes o complejas.

Gracias.


----------



## betodj (Mar 30, 2010)

a) Quizas tengas algun tipo de problema en tu impresora, Recurre a otra impresora y que esta sea del tipo laser (impresion laser).
b) Quizas tienes desajustado algunos parametros del Kicad como telerancias etc. vuelve a instalar el programa para que te de los valores por default.
c) Visita los temas relacionados a fabicacion de circuitos impresos del foro,donde podras encontrar muchos tips.
nota: Yo empleo el Kicad y funciona correctamente. ¡animo!


----------



## leguis (Mar 31, 2010)

Muchas gracias Betodj!

Estoy usando una HP laserjet 2010, todavia me falta probar con algunos valores en pulgadas que todavia no probé.

Por lo pronto, entiendo que todo debe estar en pulgadas ¿no?


Leguis -Quilmes


----------



## Pablet (Mar 31, 2010)

hola leguis!! yo tenia un problema parecido y era que la impresora tenia la opcion "ajustar a página" activada. Mira a ver si tu impresora tiene alguna opcion similar, y busca la forma de imprimir en tamaño real, sin que escale nada. En cuanto a las unidades debe ser indiferente las que utilices ya que el programa debe tener la medida correcta de los integrados en pulgadas o en mm. 
Yo utilizo el pcb wizard y la verdad que es facilisimo de utilizar y tiene todos los componentes que he necesitado hasta ahora. No he probado el kicad pero te recomiendo el pcb wizard.
Un saludo

se me olvidaba decirte que el pcb wizard es completamente gratuito.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 31, 2010)

Pablet dijo:


> *se me olvidaba decirte que el pcb wizard es completamente gratuito*.



    

Es gratuito si lo pirateás como el 99.99% de los que lo usan en el foro. Ese programa es *PAGO*, así que ya veo como lo has conseguido vos...


----------



## Pablet (Mar 31, 2010)

eres policia o algo? verdad que tu has pagado por todos los programas que tienes en tu ordenador? espero que si. . . porque sino estas siendo un poco hipocrita. Intenta buscar el pcb wizard de pago en internet  sin ser de su pagina oficial, que apuesto a que no sabes ni cual es la empresa que lo desarrolla. . . 
Un saludo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 31, 2010)

Pablet dijo:


> eres policia o algo? verdad que tu has pagado por todos los programas que tienes en tu ordenador? espero que si. . . porque sino estas siendo un poco hipocrita. Intenta buscar el pcb wizard de pago en internet  sin ser de su pagina oficial, que apuesto a que no sabes ni cual es la empresa que lo desarrolla. . .



No creas que por que vos tenés software pirateado todos los foristas van a hacer lo mismo, en particular por que el creador del tema pidió software *GRATIS *y vos le estas diciendo *QUE LO ROBE*. Ves la diferencia?

Si leyeras las políticas de foro, verías que hay un apartado específico respecto a la piratería informática, así que te recomiendo que lo leas antes de hacer este tipo de sugerencias.

Y no, no soy policía, y *SI *tengo todo el soft que uso con licencia, por que el 98% de mis programas son software libre, así que he gastado bastante poco en licencias no-libres. Y no me interesa quien desarrolla el PCB-Wizzard por que no lo uso, ni lo voy a usar ya que lo considero un juguete en comparación con el KiCAD.


----------



## leguis (Abr 13, 2010)

Gracias por las respuestas.

Al hacer click en imprimir, se abre una ventana con varias opciones, una de ellas no estaba seleccionada correctamente.

Con respecto al tema del software, este programa Kicad, es 100% gratis (o por lo menos todavía no me apareció ningún cartel diciendo que mi período de prueba expiró, ja ja)

Y me parece bueno apoyar estos programas gratuitos, aunque hay que hacer varias cosas a mano, es muy fácil de usar.

Saludos.

Jorge - Quilmes


----------



## Maclao666 (Dic 3, 2014)

Kicad es un Software libre desarrollado para GNU Linux y que se encuentra en todas las distribuciones de LINUX, pero al contrario que el señor Bill Gate también se desarrollo para Window$$$ y Apple OS X.

Solo era aclarar el tema de si es gratis o no.

Un saludo.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 3, 2014)

¿Es pregunta o afirmación?

Si que es gratis.


----------

